# Fake rock build for Squigly :P



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

ok its about time i start my second fake rock build : P since the first one went down pretty well : D 

this is completely different tho .... its my leo setup.. not just background.
plus its a lot smaller : P and its used up the rest of the left over polystyrene from the first build : P 

im loving the other fake rock setups on here... there pretty awesome : D

it was pretty hard to keep it look naturalish, in a 18 x 18 x 18 exo terra .. so ive kinda gone for the pile of rocks look with burrows etc ( well thts the closest i could resemble it to their habitat. 

ok first got sheet of poly : ) (pretty obvi .... but heres a pic .... YAY )









then i cut a hole where the hot hide/ burrow is : ) (heres proof : P)








YAY arnt pics awesome : P 

then next steps wher basically to build it up : ) 



























(the start of the second hide is emerging on the right ) 

ok the second hide hasn't been attached ... so it can easily be taken out without dismantling the whole thing : P (it makes grouting and painting a whollllle lot easier too ) 


















(the hide goes from the corner to around the middle of the viv .... so a pretty big hide i think : P )

then the next layer went on ... with what i thought was a pretty GENIUS idea ....... even if i say so my self ; ) and that was to make a box like thing to fit around the moist hide ...... so that you dont have to see it all there and live food box looking 










thats where i planned to put it .... as if i had it where i was gunnna do it ... squigly would have no flat floor room : ) 
and heres how it went : P



















and more finishing touches : P 










and now it was the for ever loved ... get it all stuck in your throat ... don't sing whilst your doing it ..... sanding stage of this whole thing. 










and there it is : ) 

ive just grouted the main floor bit ... but have no photos ... and running SERIOUSLY low on grout .... im hoping my stepdads got sum i canerm .... "borrow" in his van : ) 

watcha think so far YAAAALLLLLL ???


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

looks very nice, not much floor space but never kept leos. get a piccy while your out of grout. looks very nice keep the pics coming


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

heres pics i just took ofthe seperate parts ..... coz i forgot tht  

oh yeah and their glamourous models 

twiggy and picky 









there they are  

heres the top part ..









the middle (second hide )









and the bottom .... half grouted  








(the right corner L shape kinda bit is all the second hide ) 










and twiggy and picky agen


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

benjo said:


> looks very nice, not much floor space but never kept leos. get a piccy while your out of grout. looks very nice keep the pics coming


ty 

ive read that in the wild they live in rocky .. not open places and would feel more secure in a more busy closed enclosure .. with big hides ..... so thats wat i done  ...... could be wrong tho lol 

air plants are coming soon aswell


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a bit of grecian landscape there. I quite fancy building an Acropolis on the parthenon type build for my cresties or a city landscape to make them godzilla looking lol. All silly ideas that I know I will never get around to.

That said though, your build looks awesome


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Nix said:


> Looks like a bit of grecian landscape there. I quite fancy building an Acropolis on the parthenon type build for my cresties or a city landscape to make them godzilla looking lol. All silly ideas that I know I will never get around to.
> 
> That said though, your build looks awesome


HAHA do you know what !!!
that was my first plan .... the city one .... but in a viv not tht big .. it would be pretty poo lol.

i dont mean to sound dumb ... be what grecian landscape ??? .. is it a good thing ?? lol


----------



## mr gooch (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome man. Really good effort there, Done a fake build mysdelf, Not easy like, Got made single because of all that polystyrene cutting!:blush:
Dont suppose Twiggy and Picky are up to much friday night?:lol2:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

mr gooch said:


> Awesome man. Really good effort there, Done a fake build mysdelf, Not easy like, Got made single because of all that polystyrene cutting!:blush:
> Dont suppose Twiggy and Picky are up to much friday night?:lol2:


thank you  

HAHA lol erm i think M & S have asked them to model their toothpicks 

there not any old toothpicks ....... there M&S tooth picks


----------



## mr gooch (Apr 18, 2009)

LMAO:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lil update 

air plants arrived today  

sand is coming tomorrow  

and hopefullly getting more grout tonight .... 1 question .... 

cand i stick the sand on with grout ???? 

like on last layer ... before it all drys just like throw sand on ... instead of using buckets of glue ???


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm using a PVA sand mix, works fine. Grout is crap for sticking sand.


----------

